# Bedroom vs family bedroom on coast starlight



## Mama Bear (Aug 18, 2017)

My husband and I will be traveling from Oakland to Los Angeles in October. We have chosen Amtrak because we have heard the scenery is beautiful. We would like a private room for comfort and privacy because the trip is 12 hours. I'm not overly concerned about the price - we just want the best for our money. Would the view be best from a superliner bedroom or a family bedroom? We cannot guarantee which side of the train the bedroom would be on but a family bedroom has windows on both sides... ? is this correct? This is a once in a lifetime trip for us. Which will be the best view?


----------



## Maglev (Aug 18, 2017)

Even though the Family Room has windows on both sides, they are small, especially if two people are trying to look out. The window in a Bedroom is much better for viewing.

You will get your best views from the Pacific Parlor Car or Sightseer Lounge.


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 18, 2017)

While the FamilyRoom does have windows on both sides, each is only 1/2 as wide as those in a bedroom or roomette. And they are on the lower level and thus near "track level".

I agree that it's better in the PPC or SSL.


----------



## TinCan782 (Aug 18, 2017)

Yes, larger windows in bedrooms (and roomettes) than the family room.

My experience with bedrooms (at least in the 1130 and 1131 cars) on the Coast Starlight has been with the bedrooms on the inland (east) side of the train. The opposite for the northbound #14.

This has been my _experience_ from half a dozen or so trips with two being as recently as July. That has been my experience, doesn't mean its always like that. YMMV


----------



## me_little_me (Aug 18, 2017)

I would go with the regular bedroom rather than the family one. However, if you can snag two UPSTAIRS roomettes for a much better price than a BR, call to reserve it and ask for two rooms across from each other. This way one can call the other over to see something special. Note that the Lounge and PP car offer the best views when seating is available.

Deluxe BR: shower and toilet in enclosed room. Two in lower bunk if you are short and thin.

2 Roomettes - each can sleep in lower bunk (alone). Shower downstairs (bigger than the in-room BR) and toilets down the hall and downstairs.

If roomettes are plentiful, I've seen two of them for 25% or more less than a BR.

We did the Deluxe BR on the CS but have done two roomettes on some trips.


----------



## Ronbo (Aug 19, 2017)

me_little_me said:


> I would go with the regular bedroom rather than the family one. However, if you can snag two UPSTAIRS roomettes for a much better price than a BR, call to reserve it and ask for two rooms across from each other. This way one can call the other over to see something special. Note that the Lounge and PP car offer the best views when seating is available.
> Deluxe BR: shower and toilet in enclosed room. Two in lower bunk if you are short and thin.
> 
> 2 Roomettes - each can sleep in lower bunk (alone). Shower downstairs (bigger than the in-room BR) and toilets down the hall and downstairs.
> ...



Good description of the differences between the rooms, and the suggestion of obtaining two roomettes. However, they are only traveling from OKJ to LAX, a mere 12 hours. I wouldn't think that sleeping arrangements even need to be considered. I would just get one roomete, and leave it at that; save some bucks! Plus, traveling in October, if the Starlight is running very late, could be getting dark from San Luis Obispo on south, the best scenery viewing portion of the trip. However, if early October, could be just fine. And if on schedule, no problem.


----------

